# Helping Others



## cr17 (Jan 17, 2008)

I figured out how to get over social anxiety. I live in Chicago, and I'd be interested in teaching others how to overcome social anxiety. Is anyone interested?

EDIT: If you are interested, private message me, or post here.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

*OK*

I would be interested in hearing whatcha got to say


----------



## matthew3 (Oct 29, 2008)

i'd be interested, but i'd have to overcome it myself. But i do believe SA is like alcoholism, it's progressive, and once you start getting better you should give to those who need help in order for you to stay healthy, matt


----------

